# Looking for Logo Designer



## buwa (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey ,
Can you guys recommend some good designers to do my logo... I'm looking for a more professional look not so cartoony. and for all u guys who got ur logo done.. what kind of a price rage or package should i expect


----------



## DCconviction (Oct 25, 2009)

Overdrive Designs. They are very professional for a very unprofessional price =)
Overdrive Designs - Custom Graphic Art / Web Design
Check them out here.


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

There are a few ways to go about this.

You can pay one company or artist to come up
with a logo design for you and you will then get
a few designs at a pretty premium price.

OR, you can put your basic idea and thoughts
for your logo out there to a premium site that
has hundreds artists who will submit their work
to you and then YOU decide who to go with.

One of those options that I have found is 99designs.

Take a look at the hundreds of logos that are being created at any time.

It works like this. You set up a contest with the price you want to pay. 
Artists from around the world read your ideas and come up with their own concept for your
logo. You can give feedback and ask for change etc.

There is a basic price that gets you in the true
artists ballpark and I have watched some great 
logos created as well as website design.

You tell them what you want and the more information the better.

Take a look at the website and you will get the idea. The private contests are to 
keep their ideas from being scooped up and
protect both the business and the artist.
99designs » Leading Marketplace for Logo Designs and Moreâ€¦

Click on BROWSE PROJECTS

You will find a pretty common price on the site getting the most
amount of submissions.

Make sure you check the latest Vector/Clip art
images online to make sure the amateur guys aren't
using some graphic that another company may
be using.


----------



## buwa (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Austin ... 
that site looks good ... i like it better than the site like guru and elance because you get much wider selections. 2 questions. do we have to pre pay the prize amount to our account 
second one. what if i dont come across the design i like can i cancel the order


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

There are secured contests that have the money paid up front and then ones that are secured with payment up front. Of course the prepaid contest will get more responses from the artists.

You will have to read the sites rules regarding the contests. I am pretty sure that if nobody creates something you like then you can extend the contest or just not have a winner.


Again, The higher calibre artists will go after the contests that have the higher winning prize.

Have a look around the site and read what they expect of you. I'm not an expert on it
but have friends who used the site to create some original logo designs for their companies.


----------



## msabas (Aug 13, 2008)

you can check out some of my work at SABAS my prices are reasonable.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

You won't find many reputable designers on 99designs.com. The whole concept is geared to exploit designers. I entered a few contests when I first heard about it, but soon realized it is worthless. The average "prize" based on their figures is $440 per "contest". If you click on any given designer's profile, you will find that the amount of prizes awarded compared to contest entered is usually less than 2%. Even some of the better designer profiles that I came across only had a 5% win ratio. And some of those people have entered over 900 contest. That would probably consists of a years worth of work for a very busy designer. That would be an average of $14,520 for a years worth of work, winning a high % of the contest, compared to the average winning %. That being said, you will either be working with hobby designers or people that know how to use Illustrator/Photoshop but have no real knowledge of good design or branding.


----------



## pgconversion (Apr 24, 2009)

I think buwa should try some professional design company,which will provide a 
creative design idea in the logo.Perhaps you can try some preferred vendors
in this forum or try to google a design company.As for identify which company 
is great,personally you can check the logo sample in their website and see the
creativity! Good luck!


----------



## DCconviction (Oct 25, 2009)

As i said, overdrive designs is a really cheap company. If you still haven't checked it, I would advise you check it out. They really are good. I am not self promoting either. Trust me, they rock haha Overdrive Designs - Custom Graphic Art / Web Design


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

found this... some cool 3d logos... pretty cheap
Logo Design ? Logo Templates, Business & Company Logos, Custom Logo Design & Corporate Logos, 3D Logos


----------



## buwa (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Catbox... luv the designs on that site.... top picks ... have u tried them


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Buwa... I haven't tried any of their logos... I just found that site awhile back and thought how cool they look... 

I make logos myself for fun and friends once in awhile... with pshop and illustrator and 3dmax...


----------



## Aidel_Canham (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey buwa you can just visit Vane Technologies.They are one among the Leading Designing Companies who can create you a ravishing Logo of what you really want it to be.


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

Check out my web site, I'm not a web designer and its being redesigned as I write this but I have several Corporate logos that I have designed for various people. I've actually done close to 150 logos for every type of business. I'm also very reasonable for this type of work and can show you how to register your logo work.
Also if you pick up a copy of the "Graphic Artists Guild Pricing and Ethical Guidelines" you will find everything you need to know about purchasing and selling art. Good Luck


----------



## DBarr (Jan 6, 2010)

www.creativetrash.net - designs a bit of everything - tshirts, print, identity/logos, illustration, web


----------



## DBarr (Jan 6, 2010)

mostly tshirts on the actual website - here are a few of the "logo" samples - www.creativetrash.net/gator.html


----------



## reverbwear (Dec 6, 2009)

check out Six2 Designs ... six2online.com << they are amazing at what they do and have an extremely fast work rate. i went to 3 other companies who just did my head in and Six2 Designs just solved all my problems and sorted me out so quickly and for a very very good price

best of luck
Reverb Clothing

Reverb Clothing
twitter.com/reverbwear
facebook.com/reverbwear


----------



## SweetDeath (Jul 22, 2009)

We used elogocontest.com for our logo. we put up $150 for our contest.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

SweetDeath said:


> We used elogocontest.com for our logo. we put up $150 for our contest.


This site is another 99designs.com clone that is bad for the design industry. TS, find a good freelance designer to work with. Don't use "crowd sourcing" aka (hobby designer) sites. You will receive a quality design if you use a good freelancer. You will sell your brand short if you use sites like those mentioned above.


----------



## RMC (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got my logo done for $35 and was very impressed. Just go to www.webmaster-talk.com under the *Graphic Design Contests* forum. 

I think you have to have a certain number of posts before you start a contest (25?) but it's worth it. Most of the contests go around $75-200 but I just wanted something simple and on a budget so I mine for $35. Still got great results and several offers to retouch it after which wasnt needed. I'm also going to trademark it.
If you want I can give you the email of the guy who did mine.

Edit: I just read above Unik Ink saying "you will sell your brand short,.." I will mention one thing about that I titled my contest with my company name, and when I search it through google that contest is one of the first results in the SERP...which I would rather not have customers see.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Unik Ink said:


> This site is another 99designs.com clone that is bad for the design industry. TS, find a good freelance designer to work with. Don't use "crowd sourcing" aka (hobby designer) sites. You will receive a quality design if you use a good freelancer. You will sell your brand short if you use sites like those mentioned above.


I've used 99designs before and had good success.

It's not all "hobby designers" and people posting projects can get just the right logo for their needs if they put up a high enough prize.

Sure, there are bad eggs that don't follow through, don't communicate their needs well, don't design well, or don't pay well, but I wouldn't through the whole site (or crowdsourcing genre) out because of the bad eggs.

There are lots of different ways of working with designers. You can hire a firm, find a freelancer, crowdsource, ask for referrals from friends, associates, etc. Not one way is going to work for all businesses.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I entered a few contests when they first launched as I thought it may be a good way to make money on the side, but I soon realized that it was far from it. I started to look at the profiles of some of the better designers that I saw on there, and the highest win % that I could find was 5%. As a designer, there is absolutely no way that you can make a living by getting work from one of those sites. Could any other job in America take a 95% pay cut and still earn a living? The entire premise of the site is to exploit designers. The minimum fee for each contest category is below average of what professional designers charge at best, and then you have a 5% change at best of winning that prize.

edit: Honest to god, I just clicked on the highest paying logo contest that I found, clicked on the best logo that I saw, and looked at the designer's profile. This guy's portfolio is better than 99% of the designers on this website, and this poor guy has entered 111 contest, no wins. That is at least 111 hours of work for nothing. A typical logo takes a minimum of 3 hours from concept to completion, so he could have over 300 hours (7.5 weeks) logged with absolutely nothing to show for it. Honestly, this is worse than sweatshop labor and sites like this should be shut down. This is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> As a designer, there is absolutely no way that you can make a living by getting work from one of those sites


I don't think anybody claimed that all the designers on there make a living from that one site. 

Most of the designers I know get jobs from a variety of places. Referrals, their website, advertising. 99designs could just be another way to get income for a designer.



> The entire premise of the site is to exploit designers.


I understand that's your opinion (and others feel the same way). I just don't think it's a fact. I think both the designers and the project holders know what they are getting into. If either party felt exploited, I'm sure they can choose not to participate.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I understand that's your opinion (and others feel the same way). I just don't think it's a fact. I think both the designers and the project holders know what they are getting into. If either party felt exploited, I'm sure they can choose not to participate.


I really don't think that designers know what they are getting into. If 99designs let designers know that their most winningest designers have a win % of 5% or less, designers would not participate. Of course project holders know what they are getting into. They pay $39 for access to potentially hundreds of free custom designs to choose from, without having to come out of pocket a single dime to compensate the designers for their efforts if they don't see a design that they want to use. 99designs has a 100% money back guarantee, including project fees. Of course the site operators did not put in a single minute's worth of work in the contest, so refunding the project fees is no real loss to them. The website owners and contest holders are the only ones really benefitting from the site. If the website owners didn't want to exploit designers, they would at least require guaranteed contests. They should also make the minimum prize fees much much higher than they are. The thought of speculative work should not even cross a designers mind unless the prize or exposure is worth putting in valuable time. Contest holders are getting over 10x the choices, but paying below average rates. The risk-reward odds are horrible for designers, and stacked in the favor of the website and contest holders. According to the Graphic Artists Guild Handbook-Pricing and Ethical Guidelines, a logo design project for a small corporate client should range from $3,000-$5,000 ($204 on 99designs), and a t-shirt design should range from $250-$2500 ($150 on 99designs). Suggested general design rates range from $60-$250/hr in the handbook. Graphic design is a professional service, not a _pat-on-the back, good job boy service_. Websites like 99designs that are overrun with hobby designers and 12 year old kids with pirated photoshop software make it hard for legitimate freelance designers to make a living. People are willing to pay very little for sub-par designs, instead of working with a reputable designer that takes his or her work seriously. Successful corporate branding requires more than reading a paragraph brief about a company. It takes an interview so that the designer can digest the vision of the client and the brand. It takes sketches, rough drafts, and revisions with careful thought to type, imaging, color, and composition. It doesn't take Photoshop and a generic web 2.0 style logo design with the text changed from contest to contest. Sorry for the long-winded rant, but I take offense to sites like this that degrade the value of my education and experience as a designer.


----------

